# a flak accoutrement



## Erich (Jan 13, 2005)

know what it is ? 2 pics coming up


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2005)

another pic with a few flak happy boys


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 14, 2005)

A messaging system?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2005)

Is that an altitude range finder?


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2005)

just to let everyone know this item has something to do with a 8.8cm Flak batterie


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2005)

Is that a Kommandohilfsgerat 35 fire director?


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2005)

good man ! you have done a bit of researach......

Erich


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2005)

let's see if this works..... 8.8cm flak batterie totally homed in and ready for action, note the well placed and fortified positions


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, I found it somewhere on the web when looking at flak stuff in general. I saw that and thought "That looks familiar"! That picture is something else. A bomber crews nightmare, after a Dora coming at them, of course.


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2005)

always located outside of the city for good reason except for the huge concrete towers in Berlin, Wien and Hamburg and those monster twin 128mm's. would not want to feel the effects of the fallout of that debris.

Railroad, 88's, 105's and even single 128's were also out of the reach of city dwellers and were used quite extensively in the Ruhr Gebeit and on the northern coasts. A good friend locally served in the Kreigsmarine 8.8cm batterie out of Kiel and he remembers floating docks out in the bay, the floats with 1-2 guns on them and only kept in check with heavy ropes. He later served on the horrid Ost front, northern section and was captured with several of his men when they were blowing up roads and setting up barriers in Hela in 1945. captured by the Russians, later esecaped to be captured by the French. the guy is a real character. Sadly I have no pics of him


----------

